# Unterwasserpflanzen werden braun und strben ab



## patihoitsch (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe meinen Gartenteich genau vor einem Jahr angelegt: ~20m², 1,2 m Tiefe
Heuer im April habe ich noch einmal nachbepflanzt: __ Wasserpest, Tannwedel, Seerose
Seit ca. Mitte Juni werden alle Unterwasserpflanzen (Wasserpest, Tannwedel) braun und sterben ab. Vor allm bei der Wasserpest wundert mich das sehr, denn ich wurde davor gewarnt, dass sich diese extrem vermehren kann. 
Die Rosen wachsen zwar, aber nach ca. 2 Wochen werden die Blätter ebenfalls gelb/braun und sterben dann ab. Somit wird die Anzahl der Blätter nie größer.
Laut einem Wassertest sind alle Werte optimal.

Bin für Tipps unendlich dankbar!
Patrick


----------



## Kaje (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden braun und strben ab*

Hallo POatrick,

das Problem beim Tannenwedel habe ich auch,obowhl meine Wasserwerte eigentlich i.o sind

No2:0
No3:0
GH: 12
KH: 6
PH:8

Viell. liegt es ja an den derzeit extremen Wetterumschwüngen?!


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden braun und strben ab*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns im Forum, Patrick.


__ Wasserpest wuchert nur, wenn sie genug Nährstoffe findet. 
Hat sie keine Stickstoffverbindungen in ausreichenden Mengen zur Verfügung (genau das sollte das Ziel jedes Teichbesitzers sein, der auch klares Wasser wünscht), mickert sie vor sich hin und verschwindet irgendwann ganz.

Tannenwedel liebt tiefgründiges, nährstoffreiches Substrat (Schlamm oder Lehm). In Sand oder Kies wird er deshalb nie richtig wuchern, es sei denn in den Höhlräume der Kiesel befindet sich nach einigen Jahren genug Mulm.

Probier als Unterwasserpflanze mal __ Hornkraut oder __ Tausendblatt. Diese beiden haben nicht ganz so hohe Nährstoffansprüche.


----------



## patihoitsch (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden braun und strben ab*

Danke für die Antworten!

An das Wetter habe ich auch schon gedacht. Da kann man ohnehin nur abwarten.

Ich werde es einmal mit Nährstoffen und anderen Pflanzen wie __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt versuchen.

Heute habe ich von einer Stelle am Teichgrund grüne Fadenalgen entfernt. An einer Stelle wo ich ursprünglich __ Wasserpest eingesetzt hatte. Woran kann das liegen?

Was mit jetzt noch einfällt: Ich habe Anfang Mai, ein biologisches Mittel verwendet, da das Wasser extrem trüb war. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren alle Pflanzen in Ordnung. Danach war das Wasser zwar ganz klar, aber die Pflanzen wurden mit der Zeit braun und starben ab.
Kann es sein, dass ich dadurch alle Nährstoffe eliminiert habe?
Passt das mit den grünen Fadenalgen zusammen?
Wie bekomme ich am besten Nährstoffe in meinen Teich, ohne dass es zu viel ist?

Vielen Dank für Tipps!
Patrick


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden braun und strben ab*

Hallo,

was war das für ein Mittel? Nicht überall wo biologisch drauf steht, ist auch biologisch drin ...


----------



## Eugen (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen werden braun und strben ab*

Hi Patrick,

Fing dieses Mittel zufällig mit Bio an und hörte mit einem englischen Vogel auf ?


----------

